# Do you cry in front of your therapist?



## xNeverLetGo (Aug 20, 2012)

Today was my first therapist session and when she asked me that "if I'm happy," I started tearing up and I felt so embarrassed. I get truly emotional when I talk about my anxiety.. do any of you cry during therapy sessions? I'm afraid that my psychologist will think that I'm crazy..


----------



## xNeverLetGo (Aug 20, 2012)

excuse my grammar, *therapy*


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes. Several times. I can't help it.

Well, best to get "difficult issues" out, I guess.


----------



## Vexedex (Dec 29, 2012)

I do cry, and I have before.
I've always been an emotional person and I find it difficult bottling my emotions up, so I have to let them out.

I think it helps your therapist understand how you're feeling, too.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I serioulsy try my best not to. It's embarrassing. I don't want to seem weak. By the way, they are only in it for the money so who f*ckin cares. I've stopped seeing a therapist a year ago. My parents wanted to hire a Christian therapist and I'm just like " A religious therapist? No thank you. "


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I do nothing but cry whenever I go. Seriously. It's embarrassing.


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

I think I cry in almost every session I have. I've cried through full sessions before.


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Back when I used to do it I did. And being male makes you feel worse just because if people see you crying outside in public it's horrific. Many occasions i hid my face on the bus home sniffling sitting at the back of the bus so nobody could see me.


----------

